# Imported photos not displaying in Lightroom CC on Android



## Kilimanjaro2006 (Jan 24, 2019)

When I use the add button to try to add photos and choose some from the device folders, I get the error message "skipping imported duplicate." But when I go back to the "all photos" view the photo I want to import isn't there. In fact, LR CC is only displaying photos going back to August 2018 instead of earlier ones. Any suggestions on how to fix?


----------



## Kilimanjaro2006 (Jan 24, 2019)

Sorry, everyone. I realized that the photos are in Lightroom CC, but they aren't in the proper date order of when they were shot. I'll have to figure out how to change the dates later. It's clear than I'm just a beginner.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 28, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Kilimanjaro2006. You'll be able to change the date in the desktop apps.


----------

